# J35 longshaft



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Had an Evinrude 35 on my Whaler 13 Sport.
Best results came from a 10x13 prop.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Brett. I'm sure one will pop up on Craigs or whatever before too long. Humm need to get a tach.


----------

